# Microfono inalambrico con su receptor



## stewen (Sep 9, 2010)

hola 

mi nombre es stewen  soy nuevo en esto de los foros y quisiera hacer un mic para una grupo de canto que tenemos en la iglesia 

si al quien me puede ayudar se lo agradezco 

a un que ya tengo algunos circuitos pero no me funcionan muy bien quisiera mejorar los 

que Dios los bendiga


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 9, 2010)

Mire en la seccion de projectos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/emisorafm.htmhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/emisorafm.htm
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/transmisor-fm.htm


----------



## stewen (Sep 9, 2010)

ok gracias que Dios te bendiga 

mañana compro los materiales y el fin de semana empiezo a realizar el mic te estoy contando como me va con el mic 
gracias

Una  pregunta la bobina de cuanto es o cuantas buetas y que numero de cable utilizo


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 9, 2010)

En el primer enlace se explica la construccion de la bobina y sirve para ambos circuitos; pero si continua con la duda, utilice alambre esmaltado (no necesita mucho y que no se deforme facilmente) de 4, 5 o 6 vueltas, 5mm de largo y 5mm de diametro, ensaye y utilice la que mejor resultado obtenga.
Utilice el transistor 2N2222 o 2N3904, con el BF494 es dificil hacerlo funcionar. Como ñapa, le dejo la configuracion de pines de esos transistores.


----------



## stewen (Sep 10, 2010)

huy viejo muchas gracias

que bendicion tener personas como uds tam inteligentes 
 que Dios los bendiga


----------



## krusnik04 (Sep 13, 2010)

Q*UÉ* tal stewen, yo tambien he *QU*erido realizar ese proyecto, espero (si puedes) puedas decirme si t*E* quedo el proyecto, ojala puedas subir alguna foto o video te lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## stewen (Sep 13, 2010)

hola buenas noche 
pues lo estoy montando y apenas lo terminne le cuento como me fue pero e investigado mucho y e encontrado algunas cosas para mejorar ademas voy a provar con las salida de la organeta para ver si sirve como microfono para ella les cuente como me fue si es que no lo quemo jajajaja 

cuidese que Dios los bendiga


----------



## luigicr60 (Ene 14, 2012)

holaaa  stewn me puedes decir  si te funciono y ke mejoras le pusite  y el digrama mejoradoooo  siii por  yo tambien lo nocesitooo  para  un deber si me puedes  ayudar hermano........!!!


----------

